
Is Pharma Research Worse Than Chance? - arikr
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/06/05/is-pharma-research-worse-than-chance/
======
chiefalchemist
But MDMA was discovered by pharma research. It was the war on drugs that
crippled it's potential. As for "Special K", I'm not so sure getting high is
the same as making a discovery.

Given the number of heroin overdoses, there is a whole lot of bad discovery
going on.

